# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Arothron meleagris

## Julio Macieira

_

Arothron meleagris_

Família: Tetraodontídeos
Alimentação: carnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 45 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 500 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1 - considerando o tamanho..

___________
Editado por JMM para inserção de ficha

----------

